# New Line From Keystone



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Now HERE's a new look!!
















Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not too sure it is a step forward but maybe it grows on you!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

What, No Bunkhouse?!?









Oops, never mind.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Need more pics, interesting tho and aerodynamically better than a flat front.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy thats different
Should cut down on wind resisted

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

j1mfrog said:


> What, No Bunkhouse?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a bunkhouse....you have to click on each individual model to see the floor plans.

It is the 310BHS

Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Not bad.....I like the walk in closet!!!

Gary


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I like to see new things come along in the RV industry and this definitely would make people stare. Whether I would buy one or not, I'm not sure. Would have to walk through and take a look.

I'll give Keystone an "A" for creativity.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I wonder where the propane tanks and batteries are stored







?


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

That's the ugliest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Vely interesting...

But I think I will stick with my Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

There are different. I would imagine the propane tanks are stored on the side in a compartment like the 30RLS. The weight on the 297 isn't to bad.

Yea, they are different.

Leon


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> There are different. I would imagine the propane tanks are stored on the side in a compartment like the 30RLS. The weight on the 297 isn't to bad.
> 
> Yea, they are different.
> 
> ...


Looks VERY INTERESTING to me, wide angle shower and like the layout of some of the models.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm surprised they didn't call it an _*Outfront *_


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Interesting, looks like they took a cargo trailer base.

Then again have you seen the new Keystone Hobbi?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Interesting, looks like they took a cargo trailer base.
> 
> Then again have you seen the new Keystone Hobbi?
> [snapback]86247[/snapback]​


Both are interesting but the black Hobbi, that's gotta be HOT sunny

BIll.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW Steve
Those Keystone Hobbit are neat for a small toy hualer









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I wonder what the tongue suspension is/does...???









Never heard of it before.

Steve


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep, saw one at the Denver RV show:

Randy


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

looks like it could be something but not enough room for the kids so its a bid NO.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I second the


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I looked at this at the lot a couple of weeks ago. It looks real strange. I questioned the turning radius. The bumper is going to meet up with the front of the RV when you turn sharp. It does use the space over the hitch though.

Beerman


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, it certainly looks like Keystone has been busy over the winter!
I take that as a sign that business must be good.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

This is a quote from the link, "Designed for RVâ€™ers...by RVâ€™ers"

Doug have you been doing some moonlighting at Keystone?









Leon


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I kinda like it when I'm sitting on a throne, and don't have that claustrophobic feeling


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I saw one at the Boston RV show. This one just had an arm chair in the "V". The layout of that particular one did nothing for me, but the aerodynamics were interesting.

Steve


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

These will definitely attract a certain niche of customers (those with toys). I think it's a pretty creative design for the hobbi-est that is! It's kinda cool but I wouldn't trade our 31rqs in for it. although the toy ramp might help my mini dachshund ease out of the trailer instead of stumbling down the steps in fear. lol! (forget it, lil Herbie is spoiled enough!)

lol!
Thanks for sharing the newest designs!

Lori, Tom, Sarah & Macy (with Herbie) from San Diego

ps,,how do I add a pic to my posts? (or is it called a tag? that is on the left side of the post)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MrsDrake97 said:


> ps,,how do I add a pic to my posts? (or is it called a tag? that is on the left side of the post)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are called Avatar's.

Go to "My Controls" and on the left side you will see the "Edit Avatar". If once you get there it is not self explanatory then ask again and we will come to your assistants. There are a couple of threads on how to add pictures and there is even a 15 page document by Vdub on how it is done. I think may even be linked in the FAQ section of the forum.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I like the bunk house V-nose. DW likes the front kitchen. I wonder how much they weigh. The front windows are nice. Looks good to me.

Jared


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Interesting, can't say that I like it though. Here are some issues I would be concerned about.

- Setting up most of the WD hitches I am familiar with will be difficult if not impossible with this configuration blocking access to the tongue.

- Limited storage space for camping items. I don't see any large storage areas like most of the Outbacks have.

- The windows on the front area will need some type of cover when traveling or they'll get covered with bugs or maybe even broken.

- Where are the propane tanks and batteries?

- The brochure claims "59% greater aerodynamics"







. What does this really mean? it would be more useful to say what the decrease in drag is from the V shape. It can't possibly be 59% less drag so I'm betting it's so small as to be of little practical benefit. If they got even 10% less overall drag they would have been advertising that.


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on the avatar uploads. I am trying to attach a pic of our outback from our Pismo trip and it is saying it is too many pixels? Can I adjust this somehow? How do you get all your awesome pics of your trailers on your pages with less pixels?










Sincerely,
A computer challenged newbie outbacker!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

dmbcfd said:


> I saw one at the Boston RV show. This one just had an arm chair in the "V". The layoutÂ of that particular one did nothing for me, but the aerodynamics were interesting.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]86311[/snapback]​


Same here, saw the same model at the Seattle RV show. Factory rep was there. He said they were producing only 2 of the floor plans currently but more to come soon. Sounded like Keystone is really going to push this. At first glance I didn't know what to think, but I will say it was interesting.

On the Mor/Ryde, I did look close at that (a future mod for the fiver) The literature is misleading.. it isn't a "tongue" suspension, but rather a suspension piece between the leaf springs.

You can see it HERE


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The front kitchen looks nice, but you'd always be looking at the back of the TV or the road...not the lake or campground.

Wonder if the bunk house beds are shorter?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Good Morning All,

I think the VR1 is pretty cool







, not crazy about the other one though.
Thanks for posting it.

Have a good day,
Riz


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I think you would need very good Mud flaps on your TV. I'll bet the front windows are acylic.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks like a lot of wasted floor space. Only the 30ft+ had additional already made beds. Would be good for 2 people but not great for a family. Still, have to give them credit for at least trying something new.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> This is a quote from the link, "Designed for RVâ€™ers...by RVâ€™ers"
> 
> Doug have you been doing some moonlighting at Keystone?
> 
> ...


No, but from the looks of some of these things, that might not be a bad idea!

How about a new 'Signature Edition' Outback, designed by Outbackers!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> On the Mor/Ryde, I did look close at that (a future mod for the fiver) The literature is misleading.. it isn't a "tongue" suspension, but rather a suspension piece between the leaf springs.
> 
> You can see it HERE


WAcamper,

Thanks for the link and the clarification.








Interesting idea.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

These would be dynamite designs if they were lighter. I still don't think the industry really "gets-it". Sure, it's great we can buy bigger TVs to pull these but unless some actual revolutionary technology comes along to allow us to have big, strong TVs that consume much less energy to pull, the days of the average consumer wanting to lay out big money for a vehicle they use eight times a year are just about over.

My two cents. Your cards and letter are welcome.

Reverie


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Morrowmd said:


> I like to see new things come along in the RV industry and this definitely would make people stare. Whether I would buy one or not, I'm not sure. Would have to walk through and take a look.
> 
> I'll give Keystone an "A" for creativity


I agree with you; while I don't see myself buying one of these either, Keystone should get credit for trying something new.

Must be real tough to get sheets for those bunkbeds though...


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> How about a new 'Signature Edition' Outback, designed by Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is not a bad idea.







Maybe Vern or one of the moderators can contact Keystone and see what happens. Who else knows Outbacks better than Keystone than us Outbackers.









Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Do we all get to sign the Signature series?

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Do we all get to sign the Signature series?
> 
> John
> [snapback]86522[/snapback]​


You can sign the trailer...I'll sign the checks!!!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Why is it that even on a 30+ foot RV they still insist that we sleep on a 74" long RV Queen bed?? Why not add 6" and get full Queen size so us over 6 feet can stretch out?
Drives me crazy when I lie on my stomach and bump my head and scrunch my toes to fit! At least it is not in a rear slide that is boxed in...

I would add that feature to my part of the "Signature" model!!!!

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> > This is a quote from the link, "Designed for RVâ€™ers...by RVâ€™ers"
> ...


I agree with PDX - An RV designed ny us









You have to start with the must have mods

Quickie flush
Propane connection everywhere
Power tongue jack.
Auto levelling on a remote
HDTV
Maxx Air 
Power awning

the list can go on and on









Thor


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thor said:


> the list can go on and on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15" wheels
Some kind of WD Sway setup built on the frame so the propane cover actually fits well.
Generator option
Shower mod
LCD's (I hear some are doing that now but think that's a dealer thing)

Well that's all I have so far outside of Thor's list.

Bill.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

A built-in beer miser......maybe a blender built into the outside cook center for margaritas!!!!

That should cover it!!!

Gary

PS: the beer miser needs an outside tap!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> A built-in beer miser......maybe a blender built into the outside cook center for margaritas!!!!
> 
> That should cover it!!!
> 
> ...


I'll second that one Gary









Don


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

And get rid of those darn metal blinds and put in some fabric shades for cryin' out loud!









I also vote for a jetted tub option in the bathroom, and a walk-on roof top party deck and bar!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We will need a medium duty hauler to move this beast that you all are designing.

I am all for the kegorator......

Jared


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> And get rid of those darn metal blinds and put in some fabric shades for cryin' out loud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I omitted your jetted tub option but totally agree if keystone is listening get rid of the metal mini blinds in any sleeping area









Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Sexy Momma said:
> 
> 
> > And get rid of those darn metal blinds and put in some fabric shades for cryin' out loud!Â
> ...


I'll second that one









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy Momma said:
> ...


I would think the fabric blinds would even cost less for them to install.

Keystone...are you listening?? We HATE those blinds!!


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

snsgraham said:


> Why is it that even on a 30+ foot RV they still insist that we sleep on a 74" long RV Queen bed?? Why not add 6" and get full Queen size so us over 6 feet can stretch out?


I often wonder that myself. Being 6' 1" makes it pretty rough for me to sleep as well. It's as though the engineers are all "vertically challenged", and don't understand that some people who camp are on the taller side.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

With a bunch of sexy mommas in the tub I say no blinds.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, 
You guys were talking about the bunk beds being hard to make up?? Try a queen SLIDE!!! ARGH!! Thought I'd dislocate something or just tear the dang mattress in two to make it easier to put back!! The queen in the front bedroom isn't a piece of cake, either!!!
Wish the designers had to make the beds, sit their arse on the toilet in the corner, find the toilet paper holder a good place to go, take a shower in their wonderful "steptub" (at least have the shower curtain rod arch away from the tub like in many hotels!!), etc. AND, every darn one of them should come with an electric heavy-duty jack, especially those with the rear slides. Those suckers are HEAVY!
Just a few suggestions.........








Darlene action


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Darlene,
You go girl!!

Scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Actually, many of the features you are all looking for, and have mentioned here are available in RV's today, for a price though, both in weight, and money. Let's not forget why we are not pulling around an Newmar Mountainaire 5'er. For me, the $80K+ price tag is just a bit steep. And if you look at custom class "A"'s, many of those features become standard too, at over $500K.

I'm happy with the $16K+ that I payed for my Outback, and understand why it didn't come with an HDTV, and a walk on roof.

As for the VR1, I liked the 310BHS floorplan, but my concern like others is those windows up front while towing. I'll have to see one up close to give it my final judge, but I'm not looking to trade my 26rs anytime soon.

Tim


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like the new design is more for "entertaining" than functionality (did I just create a new word?







). I thnk this would be great for people who don't like sitting around the campfire, don't like the outdoors......in other words don't like camping. SO, they could go to a campground, meet new people and invite them over for drinks!!








Darlene action


----------

